# new villagers 👀



## ryuk (Oct 15, 2021)

i can already tell which ones are most likely gonna be popular haha. overall i’m super excited for the addition of these guys, they’re adorable  
*literally shaking after that direct*

what do you guys think of them??


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Oct 15, 2021)

I want Sasha, Ione, Tiansheng, Shino, Marlo, Cephalobot, Quinn, Azalea, Roswell and Faith.. UGH they knocked it out of the park! If only they had added Tarou as well


----------



## Merielle (Oct 15, 2021)

I don't know who I'm gonna replace yet (it'll probably depend on personality type), but I love Shino so much. ;; Shino's coming to my island no matter what—


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Oct 15, 2021)

Thank you for posting this, I was so overwhelmed I couldn't take any of these new characters in lol


----------



## kayleee (Oct 15, 2021)

Sasha is literally so cute


----------



## ryuk (Oct 15, 2021)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I want Sasha, Ione, Tiansheng, Shino, Marlo, Cephalobot, Quinn, Azalea, Roswell and Faith.. UGH they knocked it out of the park! If only they had added Tarou as well


i know!! i honestly have no idea how i’m gonna make room for everyone.
i was also hoping they’d add more old villagers _(cough cough bow, meow, and pierre)_ but i’m still really impressed with these new ones


----------



## moon_child (Oct 15, 2021)

SASHA I’M COMING FOR YOU BABY HOLD AWN


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Oct 15, 2021)

ryuk said:


> i know!! i honestly have no idea how i’m gonna make room for everyone.
> i was also hoping they’d add old villagers _(cough cough bow, meow, and pierre)_ but i’m still really impressed with these new ones


Actually, it says 48 cards.. Maybe  they _did _ add all the old villagers!!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 15, 2021)

They look so cool, Sasha is so adorable! I WANT HER!!!


----------



## ryuk (Oct 15, 2021)

kayleee said:


> Sasha is literally so cute





bruh i know, literally so adorable


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 15, 2021)

I love Roswell, formerly known as Pironkon. He won’t be coming to my island though because he doesn’t fit my color scheme. Frett the puppy is so adorable!


----------



## Pecora (Oct 15, 2021)

Hopefully we will be able to find them without amiboo... Shino alone is able to cause an new financial crisis among players - if we are forced to buy amiboo packs


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Oct 15, 2021)

I wonder if they can move in to you randomly or by invating at the iland/tent or only through amiibo cards. They are great additions. I‘m missing Zoe since the GC


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Oct 15, 2021)

SASHA AND SHINO ARE  THE LOVES OF MY LIFE


----------



## ryuk (Oct 15, 2021)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Actually, it says 48 cards.. Maybe  they _did _ add all the old villagers!!


ahh you’re right, i knew i was gonna accidentally skim over something in the wake of my excitement,, i hope you’re right!! :0


----------



## xara (Oct 15, 2021)

i’m literally already preparing to sacrifice myself for shino, she’s _so good_. my heart stopped a lil as soon as i saw her, she’s so stinkin’ cute!! 

i’m also so, so excited for the return of ace, petunia (azalea) and pironkon (roswell)!! i would gladly die for cephalobot as well. <3


----------



## Red Dust (Oct 15, 2021)

My money is on Shino for being many people's THE ONE. I hope they are female and snooty because I've been wracking my brains about who to have as my new snooty once I replace Baabara for Etoile as my sheep.


----------



## sarosephie (Oct 15, 2021)

Shino is going to be insanely popular, I can feel it


----------



## petaI (Oct 15, 2021)

shino is so pretty


----------



## ryuk (Oct 15, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I love Roswell, formerly known as Pironkon. He won’t be coming to my island though because he doesn’t fit my color scheme. Frett the puppy is so adorable!


frett is super cute!!! love his lil eyebrows


----------



## Hat' (Oct 15, 2021)

ryuk said:


> i know!! i honestly have no idea how i’m gonna make room for everyone.
> i was also hoping they’d add more old villagers _(cough cough bow, meow, and pierre)_ but i’m still really impressed with these new ones


The series contains 48 cards and there's 33 shown so far! So they still have to show us about 10 new villagers! So we could be getting everyone back!!!


----------



## SheepMareep (Oct 15, 2021)

Ione or shino will take over I can see it now and I’m here for it 
(Also azalea is a cutie she’s a flower but my mind just goes to egg)


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 15, 2021)

ryuk said:


> frett is super cute!!! love his lil eyebrows


He’s a perfect dog! I’m glad there is a new dog in the mix.


----------



## ryuk (Oct 15, 2021)

Rosalie1991 said:


> I wonder if they can move in to you randomly or by invating at the iland/tent or only through amiibo cards. They are great additions. I‘m missing Zoe since the GC


i know.. i’m kind of anticipating them being available via the free update with the option of purchasing their amiibos, like all the other villagers (besides sanrio)


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 15, 2021)

I NEED LONE IN MY LIFE! sorry the caps lol.


----------



## JellyBeans (Oct 15, 2021)

wardell baby i need you in my life he just looks like such a happy polite little fellow!! honestly would love to have any of these villagers, time to spend inordinate amounts of money on amiibo cards i guess..


----------



## Hanif1807 (Oct 15, 2021)

Sasha will have a special place on my island. Period
Will there be more new or returning villagers besides the ones shown?


----------



## ryuk (Oct 15, 2021)

Hat' said:


> The series contains 48 cards and there's 33 shown so far! So they still have to show us about 10 new villagers! So we could be getting everyone back!!!


yea that’s true!! i could actually cry if they added everyone


----------



## ayeeprill (Oct 15, 2021)

SCREAMING about Rio being back and Azalea (formerly Petunia) as well!

I love that they renamed Champagne. He's so cute, but I knew his name wouldn't fly.


----------



## Amphibian (Oct 15, 2021)

Hopefully this isn't like Welcome Amiibo-update and these new villagers appear normally on mystery islands and campsites


----------



## deerteeth (Oct 15, 2021)

Red Dust said:


> My money is on Shino for being many people's THE ONE. I hope they are female and snooty because I've been wracking my brains about who to have as my new snooty once I replace Baabara for Etoile as my sheep.



YEP, I saw them and KNEW I need them between the species, name, and general look!!! I also really hope they're a snooty girl!!! If they're a boy, that's okay too and I would like them regardless, but I would definitely prefer for them to be a girl!


----------



## Moritz (Oct 15, 2021)

Tiansheng is the best one and might come to my island


----------



## moon_child (Oct 15, 2021)

I wonder if they will all appear on the mystery islands too or if they’re just via amiibos…


----------



## sarosephie (Oct 15, 2021)

I'm pretty sure this is proof that Nintendo or animal crossing can make monkey and walrus villagers and they're just being selfish and not giving them to us

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2021



Hat' said:


> The series contains 48 cards and there's 33 shown so far! So they still have to show us about 10 new villagers! So we could be getting everyone back!!!


What do you mean by getting everyone back? Are there some that just aren't listed?


----------



## Corrie (Oct 15, 2021)

I'm actually not fond of any of them much so I'm glad I won't have to buy the cards or join the rat race lol. That said, I do like Niko a lot. Too bad they're just an NPC it looks like.


----------



## Cakecrazy909 (Oct 15, 2021)

IIIIIIII LOVE THEM ALL <3333333

my favs have to be sasha, ione, shino, and petri :]]


----------



## Mokuren (Oct 15, 2021)

I am in love with Shino. Likr wtf soooo cute! Sasha and the robo-octo are also really great


----------



## Altarium (Oct 15, 2021)

I don't think you understand how obsessed I am with Ione.


----------



## moonshi (Oct 15, 2021)

Shino caught my attention in the Direct and Niko looks interesting from the photo. Putting them on my list of [wanted] new villagers.


----------



## Sara? (Oct 15, 2021)

OMG how cute are Niko, Wardell, Ione,Shino and Marlo is such a cool vibe. 

BTW second robot like villager, soon we will be able to have a robotic island theme hehehe


----------



## AquaMarie (Oct 15, 2021)

I love so many of them! Especially Sasha, Ione, Shino, and Faith! I wish we knew personality types so I could start planning my villager list, lol.  

Petri and Marlo look fun too.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2021



moonshi said:


> Shino caught my attention in the Direct and Niko looks interesting from the photo. Putting them on my list of [wanted] new villagers.



I think Niko is an NPC unfortunately.


----------



## TaylaJade (Oct 15, 2021)

A few of them are cute (Shino, Ione, Sasha caught my eye) but I’m so happy with my current lineup I don’t have the heart to kick anyone off.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 15, 2021)

So I found THIS (spoilers) that list all of the new series 5 cards. Unsure if it's 100% legit but it seems like it to me.


----------



## Splinter (Oct 15, 2021)

I wonder if they'll give us more villager plot spaces, I don't really wanna get rid of any of my current ones but I like 5 of the new ones -_-


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 15, 2021)

Corrie said:


> So I found THIS (spoilers) that list all of the new series 5 cards. Unsure if it's 100% legit but it seems like it to me.


Weird that we’d be getting Gulliver (again) but not Gullivarr


----------



## Corrie (Oct 15, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> Weird that we’d be getting Gulliver (again) but not Gullivarr


That's true! I'm surprised they gave us a lot of the same NPCs. Like, what's the point lol


----------



## Hat' (Oct 15, 2021)

Corrie said:


> So I found THIS (spoilers) that list all of the new series 5 cards. Unsure if it's 100% legit but it seems like it to me.


i hope that's not true cuz why would they give us so many NPCs especially ones who already have a card, and two nook and isabelle... I hope that's not true


----------



## voltairenism (Oct 15, 2021)

loving Ione!!! shes so so cute


----------



## olympics (Oct 15, 2021)

These villagers are so cute! New Horizon's is my first game are these all villagers that were in previous games or are they brand new???


----------



## Sheando (Oct 15, 2021)

I like several of these villagers, but man, Faith was in my top 3 most desired to return, but they redesigned her to look like a Teletubby? I’m……..why


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 15, 2021)

Sasha, Ione, Shino and Faith are officially the cutest villagers I've ever seen... sorry Diana and Whitney.


----------



## smug villager (Oct 15, 2021)

Splinter said:


> I wonder if they'll give us more villager plot spaces, I don't really wanna get rid of any of my current ones but I like 5 of the new ones -_-


i wish but feel like they would've mentioned it, if so.


----------



## Stikki (Oct 15, 2021)

I am incredibly happy to see another hamster, cos they're my fave. I also think Sasha is perhaps the prettiest bunny design I've seen so far in AC.


----------



## SoftCrowbar (Oct 15, 2021)

Considering Ace and Pironkon (Roswell) were added back I’m excited to see what other ones are returning :>


----------



## Bk1234 (Oct 15, 2021)

Are the new villagers exclusively linked to the amiibo cards?


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 15, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> Are the new villagers exclusively linked to the amiibo cards?


We don’t know yet


----------



## moonshi (Oct 15, 2021)

WhitBit said:


> I think Niko is an NPC unfortunately.



Aww I believe you are right. Sasha and Ione also look cute! 

I guess I know who I'll be hunting for with those NMTs then. The only one I couldn't find last time was Sherb. Hoping it doesn't take hundreds and hundreds of time to find Shino after the update.


----------



## SoftCrowbar (Oct 15, 2021)

olympics said:


> These villagers are so cute! New Horizon's is my first game are these all villagers that were in previous games or are they brand new???


Some of them are new! Ace and Roswell at least are returning


----------



## moonshi (Oct 15, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> Are the new villagers exclusively linked to the amiibo cards?



I was thinking of this too but I hope not. I would rather island hop than try to hunt down the amiibo cards.


----------



## Plume (Oct 15, 2021)

Oh man, Ione is cute, and it looks like she's a snoot? Looking forward to some of these! Others, not so much.


----------



## your local goomy (Oct 15, 2021)

Faith


----------



## Sin (Oct 15, 2021)

I CANNOT GET OVER SHINO...


----------



## porkpie28 (Oct 15, 2021)

There all look so cool too bad I have any cards


----------



## Minene (Oct 15, 2021)

i love niko, sasha, ione, and azalea! wardell is cool too..new species?


----------



## Yujian (Oct 15, 2021)

I will find a spot for Quinn but who to kick off


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 15, 2021)

Minene said:


> i love niko, sasha, ione, and azalea! wardell is cool too..new species?


I think they’re the son of Wendell, a fellow walrus


----------



## Verecund (Oct 15, 2021)

Ione is my favourite villager being added, she's adorable and I love her space design! Also excited for Sasha, Rio, Azalea/rhino Petunia, Frett, Zoe, and Shino!

Not sure how I feel about Faith's design yet (although I had really wanted her to be added) and I was hoping for more villagers (or at least getting Kit coming back) - there's really no good reason to put in 24 special characters, including 2 each of Tom Nook and Isabelle. Still, out of the 16 that they are adding, there's some really good ones in there; hopefully they're not exclusive to the amiibo cards!


----------



## Ceinwynie (Oct 15, 2021)

I’m so emotional right now, my grandmother’s name was Ione and she was my everything, she died last year, it’s not a common name at all so I’m thrilled to have a villager with her name. Squirrel is my favorite type and she also resembles the sky, I really hope I can get her card now <3


----------



## MadisonBristol (Oct 15, 2021)

Shino and Petri are my favorites. Never thought I'd love a mouse this much. I'd definitely invite them to my island.

Also, Zoe is back! I'm a huge anteater fan. Though I wish they brought back Nosegay.


----------



## Fruitcup (Oct 15, 2021)

I wonder if Shino is gonna knock Raymond off the throne lol


----------



## N e s s (Oct 15, 2021)

Frett looks so dumb I love him

Also why can’t I have monkey man as a villager


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Oct 15, 2021)

PIRONKON and CHAMPAGNE LIVES AND I AM AT PEACE!!

If I can make Roswell, Frett and Marlo fit my island I will make the room for them.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 15, 2021)

Now that Raymond has an Amiibo card let’s see what happens with him. Will these villagers be available with the free update or only by paid content?


----------



## Garrett (Oct 15, 2021)

The moment I saw Frett in the Direct I thought, hang on..that's Champagne!!

So it looks like a mix of newcomers and returning villagers. Oh, I cannot wait!


----------



## kemdi (Oct 15, 2021)

Ugh. I cant wait to get every card in this series.


----------



## Sucrose (Oct 15, 2021)

*Ione and Shino* huhuh you're coming home with me


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 15, 2021)

Still thinking about Ione. ❤


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 15, 2021)

Do we know the personalities of the new villagers or is it just speculation right now? I like Ione a lot but there are already so many good snooty squirrels, kind of hoping she is a sisterly type, same with Sasha.


----------



## Envy (Oct 15, 2021)

They brought back Ace!!!! I literally gasped when I saw the card. He was one of my original six from my very first town in Animal Crossing GCN. I am so overjoyed!


----------



## vanivon (Oct 15, 2021)

the new villagers all look great!!! but in particular i'm soooooo excited for sasha i love the rabbit villagers <3 literally gasped when she showed up bc new bnnuy....


----------



## floatingzoo (Oct 15, 2021)

I simply need Chabwick to be on my Club Penguin-themed island. Ione is really cute as well!


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 15, 2021)

Move over Raymond and Marshal, here comes the new fan favorites.

But seriously, I'm absolutely in love with Marlo, Petri and Sasha.


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Oct 15, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> Do we know the personalities of the new villagers or is it just speculation right now? I like Ione a lot but there are already so many good snooty squirrels, kind of hoping she is a sisterly type, same with Sasha.


Looks like we've got 8 new villagers and 8 returning villagers. Given that base game gave us one new villager of each personality, I'm gonna guess we'll get one new and one old villager of each personality. The returning cast might be easier to figure out than the new ones.


Also, why is everyone geekin put about Sasha and Shino when Petri is RIGHT THERE looking all sorts of amazing??


----------



## Valeris (Oct 15, 2021)

Marlo is it. That guy, that guy. He's coming to my island hands down and Shino as well when I'm able but the prior is just awesome!


----------



## JemAC (Oct 15, 2021)

Sasha and Ione are adorable, just need to decide who to replace but they’ll definitely be coming to my island!

Also really pleased to see the 8 villagers introduced with the release of NH included, I’d expected they probably would be but it’s nice to have the confirmation. Now I’ll be able to try out the new ones that I haven’t had on my island yet and have the possibility of letting Raymond and Sherb go for a bit and then get them back easily when needed.


----------



## Akeath (Oct 15, 2021)

I absolutely love Sasha, Ione, Shino, Cephalobot, Azalea, and Roswell.
Cephalobot is so cool - another octopus, plus another robot.
I can't get enough of Ione's tail - like a starry night. So pretty.
Sasha's eyes are such a nice shape and color, and she's adorable.
Shino just looks so unique - in a good way. Every feature comes together so well.
Ah, I want to know which personalities they each have so bad! I'm hoping to finally get a Sisterly that I genuinely love.


----------



## tarepanda3ame (Oct 15, 2021)

Sasha is my cutie babie


----------



## PacV (Oct 15, 2021)

Please, tell me Cephalobot is Lazy.


----------



## tarepanda3ame (Oct 15, 2021)

Faith is a koala June


----------



## xlisapisa (Oct 15, 2021)

I’m very happy to see them adding some new villagers! Sasha, Ione, and Shino are definitely my favorites out of the bunch. Tiansheng reminds me of the monkey king, seems that is what they were going for with his looks. I like him though and Cephalobot too, i tend to like all the robot villagers.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 15, 2021)

Cephalobot is my favorite of this new group and someone who I'm definitely going to want on my island. I love robot villagers and would like one for every species eventually, and I also like the Octopus model, so he's awesome to me. 

I also really love Tiansheng and think I might bring him onto my island to replace Pekoe, since my best friend has her too and I feel like I'd rather have different residents.

Quite glad to see the return of Rio to the series; I love their colorful design and their name/design inspiration, so I think I might move her onto my island as well.

Shino looks really cool too, and I also quite like Petri, though neither of them fit my island's theme unfortunately. Maybe next game.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Oct 15, 2021)

Here are my personality guesses:

Sasha-Peppy
Ione-Snooty
Tianshang-Jock
Shino-Uchi/Sisterly
Marlo-Smug or Cranky
Petrip-Normal if girl, Smug if male
Cephalobot-Jock
Quinn-Snooty
Chabwick-Lazy (since thats what he was)
Zoe-Normal (since that's what she was)
Ace-Jock (since thats what he was)
Rio-Peppy (since that's what she was)
Frett-Cranky (since thats what he was)
Azalea-Snooty (since that's what she was)
Roswell-Lazy (since thats what he was)
Faith-Normal (since that's what she was)


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 15, 2021)

I’ve just browsed Tumblr and Niko is getting a lot of love already, he could be here to take the top spot from Marshal.


----------



## Valeris (Oct 15, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> I’ve just browsed Tumblr and Niko is getting a lot of love already, he could be here to take the top spot from Marshal.


I assumed because of Niko's connection to the resort he wouldn't be able to be invited as a villager, just a guest. If you can invite him, that would be great.


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 15, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> I’ve just browsed Tumblr and Niko is getting a lot of love already, he could be here to take the top spot from Marshal.


They’re not a villager though


----------



## coldpotato (Oct 15, 2021)

Ione and Shino are my favorites of the bunch. How adorable!


----------



## Meadows (Oct 15, 2021)

We're missing 18 amiibos. I'm curious what they are!


----------



## Sharksheep (Oct 15, 2021)

I'm pretty sure we are going to get one new villager for each species in new horizon. So the 8 + the ones shown in the video there is no new villagers for 
Bull, Chicken, Cow, Duck, Frog, Gorilla, Hippo, Kangaroo, Lion, Pig and Tiger


----------



## Flicky (Oct 15, 2021)

Sasha, Ione, Tiansheng, Shino, Quinn, Roswell and Marlo loook fantastic! But... I already have my final islanders.

Help.


----------



## Mestear (Oct 15, 2021)

Roswell, Shino (cool concept) and Sasha


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 15, 2021)

If Niko was a villager instead of a NPC, I bet he would be super popular. He is very adorable!

Shino is my favorite. I don't know if I'll get any or not on my island. It depends on their personalities, since I like having a balance of personalities, with at least 1 of each type.


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 15, 2021)

OMG, Ione, Sasha, and Shino are cute! I see that some villagers are coming back from either Gamecube or e+. Cool!


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 15, 2021)

Sasha must be bffs with Chrissy and Francine in their little neighborhood on L'éclatant. Hold on, Sasha!! Your plot is coming!!


----------



## Amilee (Oct 15, 2021)

i love ione so much omg that star tail    i already made a meme for this occasion






sorry peanut haha


----------



## Mink777 (Oct 15, 2021)

It’s good to see Frett/Champagne back, and I think they made mostly good choices with the new villagesrs and the others they brought back.

Sure, there are some I am sad didn’t make the cut, but it’s hard to complain with everything that was shown off today.


----------



## psiJordan (Oct 15, 2021)

Shino is already going to break the economy


----------



## Bk1234 (Oct 15, 2021)

Amilee said:


> i love ione so much omg that star tail    i already made a meme for this occasion
> 
> View attachment 403974
> 
> sorry peanut haha


Me with Marshal


----------



## Faux (Oct 15, 2021)

sarosephie said:


> I'm pretty sure this is proof that Nintendo or animal crossing can make monkey and walrus villagers and they're just being selfish and not giving them to us
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2021
> 
> ...



Niko is a ringtailed lemur, actually.  We already have monkeys.
And they have otter NPCs, pelicans, different dog shapes ... I wish they'd give us new species, but it's fine as it is for now.


----------



## moonshi (Oct 15, 2021)

Just noticed him! What a cutie! He's on my list now too. Looks like Sun Wukong from The Monkey King legend.


----------



## Faux (Oct 15, 2021)

Sara? said:


> OMG how cute are Niko, Wardell, Ione,Shino and Marlo is such a cool vibe.
> 
> BTW second robot like villager, soon we will be able to have a robotic island theme hehehe



Third! There's Ribbot and Sprocket already. :>


----------



## Sara? (Oct 15, 2021)

Faux said:


> Third! There's Ribbot and Sprocket already. :>



true mea culpa, even better for my point, i can see it, terminator movies


----------



## Sander (Oct 15, 2021)

Out of these new villagers Quinn is my absolute favorite!

Let's pray Shino is a peppy deer & we finally got all the personalities covered for an all-deer island!


----------



## Licorice (Oct 15, 2021)

They’re okay. No gorillas or hippos which is very disappointing.


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 15, 2021)

They are all so cute I couldn't stop watching them all during the direct I might have to start collecting again take my folders out haha


----------



## azurill (Oct 15, 2021)

floatingzoo said:


> I simply need Chabwick to be on my Club Penguin-themed island. Ione is really cute as well!


Yes I would love to have Chadwick happy n my island. Now it really is too bad we can’t have more then 10 villagers.


----------



## Serabee (Oct 15, 2021)

Red Dust said:


> My money is on Shino for being many people's THE ONE. I hope they are female and snooty because I've been wracking my brains about who to have as my new snooty once I replace Baabara for Etoile as my sheep.


Shino is my new love! TBH, I personally am hoping for sisterly because it's my favorite personality, but snooty would be cool, too. (I feel like those two make the most sense, she doesn't really look normal or peppy but who knows)

Also, I hadn't seen any of the ones not in the direct! THEY ARE SO COOL! Sasha is adorable, Rio even cooler than I imagined (I feel like her and Phoebe will be BFFs/a couple in a lot of people's minds, lol), and Ione? Does she have some kinda galaxy in her tail? LOVE it! Petri is also just such a cute little dorky guy... how many people will be using him in the hospital with the new DLC? Marlo has a very smug look, and a very handsome face. And, though I feel she won't be too popular, I have to say I like Quinn. She look like she's a nice swagger to her. And I'm diggin' her sort of androgynous look! Also, Frett is cute, and I think a cranky dog will be a nice change of pace! (also glad they changed his name... I will never understand why he was called Champagne in Japan, maybe it's a cultural thing I'm missing, lol)

But, again. Shino. I cannot say enough about Shino. Ursala's gonna have to make room for another top favorite villager of mine! (and a Halloween birthday? is she TRYING to make me fall in love?)


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 15, 2021)

Is there some kind of pun that explains why his name is ChaBwick rather than Chadwick?


----------



## Snek (Oct 15, 2021)

My favourite new villagers by ranking

S-rank (best): Cephalobot (favourite), Shino, Ione
A-rank (possible invite): Tiensheng, Roswell, Quinn
B-rank (no opinion): Sasha, Frett, Petri, Rio, Faith
C-rank (prefer not to invite): Azalea, Marlo, Chabwick
D-rank (worst): Ace, Zoe


----------



## deerteeth (Oct 15, 2021)

@ Shino I will be thinking about you for the rest of my life, please come live in Pyewacket


----------



## Venn (Oct 15, 2021)

I like Sasha the most. Then there's some interest in Marlo, Shino and Ione. I will have to see their personalities first before deciding to ultimately move them in, if we can without Amiibo.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 15, 2021)

Here's how I rank them based on first impressions and personal taste:

Niko - at first I thought "new villager species??" but turns out he's a NPC, but he's so cute! If only he were a regular villager  
Wardell - new NPC, relative of Wendell perhaps? Or a successor to him, kinda like C.J. and Flick are to Chip and Nat respectively. He's so  derpy looking haha. No opinion of him.
Sasha - no thank you! Something about those eyes I find a bit unsettling 
Ione - cosmic squirrel. Looks fanmade imo but interesting nonetheless.
Tiansheng - it's the Monkey King! Now he's a keeper ^^ the only other monkeys I like are Shari, Monty and Deli so welcome, cute little monkey!
Shino - based on a mythological creature, maybe? Or maybe not! What a fantastic design, though!  So regal and zen~
Marlo - cute as hell  love those little whiskers!
Petri - meh
Cephalobot - clever, punny name, but meh because 1) it's a robot with a basic design and 2) it's an octopus (I would have much rather liked an Octorok-inspired octopus, but that's just wishful thinking lol)
Quinn - meh. Not a fan of the eagle villagers overall. I only like Celia, Pierce and Amelia, but that's not saying much.
Chabwick - previously known as Nobuo. meh, just another lazy Piplup is all 
Zoe - meh, which pains me because I love the anteaters, but Zoe does nothing for me. She honestly has a really weak design.
Ace - returning birdie. meh.
Rio - she's a'ight. Interesting design.
Frett - previously known as Champagne (for real tho look it up) he's okay. Pretty basic.
Azalea - previously known as Petunia. She's a keeper ^^ love her design!
Roswell - previously known as Pironkon. I was really hoping this guy would make a return! Love his design and colors!
Faith - meh. Don't like her. Her, Zoe, Chrissy and Francine...why do they all look like they're wearing someone else's skin? 
Why did they play my boys Tarou and Woolio tho? A jock wolf and a jock sheep? (I know we have Dom but still!) Honorable mentions include:

Hank
Kit (he looks like a baby Conker!)
Rollo
Emerald
Dozer
Aziz


----------



## piske (Oct 15, 2021)

My heart melted when I saw Sasha and Shino in the direct! I LOVE THEM SO MUCH ;w; Shino is actually gorgeous. I also enjoy Ione and Petri (although I don't like his name), and Niko and Wardell (who reminds me of Wendell!). What is up w/Chabwick's name though ;u; Marlo is clearly Marlon Brando in the Godfather which is just hilarious to me. I kinda digg Frett, I hope he's lazy. Personally, I don't like Cephalobot. I don't like the robot villagers (although Ribbot is pretty cool).


----------



## Mattician (Oct 15, 2021)

Ione is probably my favorite of these new ones.

The overall quality of the new villagers in New Horizons is just amazing.


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 15, 2021)

I hope we can find them in the wild.

Sasha is cute and has nice coloring, but I find the hair fringe tacky in most cases. Without it, I'd love her since she is a Rabbit with a nose!!! Why are noses so rare on Rabbits?

Ione is interesting and rather cute, but I'm not that super into her cause the tail. I think it's a tad too much since it looks like someone deleted her tail with a starry night image layered behind it.

Shino is pretty incredible and really popped for me. She seems to have blown up quickly with the fan base, so I do feel weird being drawn to one that will likely be EVERYWHERE once released, but I also lack "the Peppy" choice for my island and haven't settled on any of the Peppys. She could change this for me.

Quinn will likely take the Cyd or Megan route of new villagers and be forgotten and over looked. I however think she is the best female Eagle. I love the purple and can really appreciate a new likely Sisterly that doesn't make me puke a little. 

Tiansheng is my wild card currently. Sometimes I look at him and love him. Other times I look and don't care much either way. I think he'll end up on my island (if possible) and trampling all over my skeptical brain and become one that I love. 

Marlo is a gift from the heavens to me. I really don't like any of the Hamsters we have. I want to cycle through every species and dread picking a Hamster. I like Marlo. Marlo will make this less painful if he is in the wild.

Petri is fun and wacky. Hair fringe is a little gross though, but I like the vibes.

Cephalobot could also be my Octopi cycle if possible. I have issues with the other 2 males of the species and my friend expressed interest in trying Marina on her island, so this robot could not only take care of my Octopus needs... but also be my first Robot.

Niko is adorable. I love Niko. I want Niko.

Wardell is weird to me, why not Digby? Digby is cuter. Wardell weirds me out.


----------



## LokiBoy (Oct 15, 2021)

Sasha and Niko! <333


----------



## ForgottenT (Oct 15, 2021)

Ione, Sasha, and Shino are hereby formally invited to my island.


----------



## Mattician (Oct 15, 2021)

Worst part about these new villagers? Deciding on who they'll replace.

I still need to find Kiki or Lolly as it is. So having to make room for one of these new villagers as well makes it even harder.


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 15, 2021)

Niko the bellhop monkey is so freakin cute!


----------



## ayeeprill (Oct 15, 2021)

Had some time to think:
Ione and Cephalobot are my favorite of the new ones, but I'm way more excited about the returning ones! Particularly Rio and Faith, but I'm also hyped Zoe is returning - Alli has her BFF back! Also glad to see they changed Champagne's name and brought him back. Villagers I'm NOT feeling? Tiansheng, Shino, and Marlo are my least favorites. Not too into Petri either but he does look funny and I like his name. For the returning villagers, I think I'm most disappointed in them bringing back Ace, because we already have SO MANY blah birds and also Chabwick, because he looks like a mini-Puck and also I hate his name.


----------



## Silkfawn (Oct 15, 2021)

Sasha Lone and Shino are my favorite.

However, they did mention that the amiibo pack contains 48 cards, and we have only seen 33 in the direct.
There are 15 missing characters.


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 15, 2021)

Silkfawn said:


> Sasha Lone and Shino are my favorite.
> 
> However, they did mention that the amiibo pack contains 48 cards, and we have only seen 33 in the direct.
> There are 15 missing characters.



 Lottie was on the pack's artwork, but she was not in the cards shown. Gullivarr was missing despite being a newcomer. And there's a chance at Island Attire Isabelle and Tom Nook. Or even Hippie Harriet could take a spot. But I am hoping we will get one new villager (whether returning old or brand new) per a species that hasn't gotten the love yet.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 15, 2021)

If its possible that these villagers can be found on Nook Mile islands/Random Campsite visits and can be given away to someone else I think the people who do villager trades are going to go crazy for them! Looks like the days of wanting Raymond so badly from last year are over seeing as how he Judy, Audie, Sherb, Dom, Cyd, Megan, and Reniegh are getting amiibo cards.


----------



## The Orange (Oct 15, 2021)

smug villager said:


> i wish but feel like they would've mentioned it, if so.


I doubt it, but I comfort myself knowing that I can amiibo secondary favorites into thr resort housing and go see them living their best lives. So if you do that it's not like parting forever.


----------



## floatingzoo (Oct 15, 2021)

azurill said:


> Yes I would love to have Chadwick happy n my island. Now it really is too bad we can’t have more then 10 villagers.


Ah me too! Perhaps  they could hang out in the Happy Home Paradise area if we get it (and their amiibo)!


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Oct 15, 2021)

chadwick looks so polite, a good fellow


----------



## Firesquids (Oct 15, 2021)

Here's my thoughts on the new villagers
*Niko *- So cute, I wish all monkeys were shaped like this, much more appealing design imo
*Wardell *- Also super cute, he reminds me of Barbara manatee with his beady black eyeballs
*Sasha *- I think she's beautiful. I love the sparkles in her eyes, definitely gets bullied by Francine and Chrissy tho
*Ione -* Wonder how the name is pronounced. I dig her design, love the starry sky tail.  Seems like she and Judy are made for one another
*Tiansheng *- What;s not to love about a Monkey King design? Still a monkey though, so you wont catch him on my island for long
*Shino* - Hands down the winning design here, she's elegant and mysterious and a little devilish, do I sense and new dreamie coming on?
*Marlo* - I absolutely love his design, very much reminiscent of The Godfather/Sopranos. I mean the name itself has gotta be a reference to Marlon Brando.
*Petri -* Doctor Mario mouse! I'd lover to see her wearing the 3D Glasses
*Cephalobot *- I like the concept and the name but the design is too basic I feel, Id love it if they had interesting expressions though (like if they changed color based on mood or something that would be neat) but I'm not holding my breath
*Quinn -* Never really cared for the eagle designs and something about her eyes is unsettling to me.
*Chabwick* - Actual garbage design imo, did not even deserve a spot in the game, he's just a worse Puck (no offense if you like him! lol)
*Zoe *- Boring bland design another miss
*Ace *- see the comment above.
*Rio* - She seems like a lot of fun on a kid core island, has no place anywhere near my island though tbh
*Frett *- Slightly less ugly than Benjamin, let's just all agree to replace Benjamin with Frett and act like he never existed
*Azalea *- Cute Rhino, I mean she's no Merengue, but we can't all be perfect.
*Roswell* - Ehh I'm not moved by the design, would probably get along well with Sly and Antonio
*Faith* -I agree with @LittleMissPanda and will add that she is specifically wearing Canberra's skin as a suit


----------



## Rosch (Oct 15, 2021)

I really like majority of the new villagers. But right now, Roswell and Marlo needs to be on my island.


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 15, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> *Ione -* Wonder how the name is pronounced.


It’s pronounced eye-oh-knee


----------



## justina (Oct 15, 2021)

I didn’t know there were new villagers wow! Sasha is pretty cute and I feel like she will be the next Judy idk! I kinda like the look of Wardell and Ione too.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 15, 2021)

They all are really nice!  I really like Sasha, Niko, Ione, and surprisingly Azalea. Marlo, Tiangsheng, Rio and Werdell stand out to me too (they all have their charms honestly even the villager species I don’t really like).


----------



## .MOON. (Oct 15, 2021)

Seems like a couple new villagers will be joining my island. Look at how cute Saha and Ione are! Ajdbdbdnfbdbdbdb!! Now to figure out who to move out.


----------



## Hanami (Oct 15, 2021)

i'm excited for sasha and niko ahhh


----------



## Yoshisaur (Oct 15, 2021)

Meadows said:


> We're missing 18 amiibos. I'm curious what they are!


I'm hoping for a new cat!


----------



## Sara? (Oct 15, 2021)

Do we get wisp with series 5 ?


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 15, 2021)

Sara? said:


> Do we get wisp with series 5 ?


Yes, he’s one of the NPC cards shown!


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 15, 2021)

So under the realization Sasha may be a male and Petri might be a female, I like both of them more if true.


----------



## Zerous (Oct 15, 2021)

Ooo my favourite would have to be Cephalobot, it's so cool to have another octopus, especially a robot! The return of Ace makes me quite happy, and Shino's also quite cool, but I can see she's already going to be quite popular.
It's also kinda weird to see the name Quinn on a villager honestly hahaha


----------



## Sara? (Oct 15, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> Yes, he’s one of the NPC cards shown!



Perf, thanks for confirming. I will have to hunt hin cause i would love to make his home hahahaha


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 15, 2021)

These new villagers all look weird to me.



Possibly Mario and Niko look ok. Cephalobot is the one that caught my eyes, but it’s an octopus. I just can’t get used to octopus on land.  I’m hoping we see more that aren’t listed.


----------



## Meadows (Oct 16, 2021)

Yoshisaur said:


> I'm hoping for a new cat!


I found out it's just npcs that where already in the game. It's on their japanese website...


----------



## Red Dust (Oct 16, 2021)

Tiansheng is the first monkey I really REALLY like. 

'm definitely going to try and make room for Shino on my island but there are some other villagers here I can see myself making holiday homes for.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 16, 2021)

I know he is not a villager, but Wardell looks more like a manatee than a walrus to me. (And his name is ‘Natti-‘ in Japanese

this would be amazing if so. Manatees are my favorite animal (and so for no deeper reason I just would like seeing one in the game)

he is so cute and round.  

I do wish we’d gotten a sisterly hamster so I could make my hamster island dreams come true.

of the new villagers I cannot tell quite yet who my favorite might be. Sasha is extremely cute. Shino is interesting and it would be great if she was a peppy, since there is no peppy deer.

I really love how azalea looks. I wish she was not a snooty type, because I would definitely want her if she was any other type.

as much as I love the idea of faith, I agree that it looks like her face does not match her body in an unsettling way.

Marlo, though I regret he is wearing those little  glasses, is of course cute to me. And Tiansheng is is an interesting design that I could see growing on me.


----------



## Dracule (Oct 16, 2021)

I feel like Ione and Marshal would definitely be cousins. They both exude similar energy. 








Also… Shino has my heart and I love her. She can do no wrong.


----------



## PacV (Oct 16, 2021)

I wonder if Marlo is Smug or Cranky.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 16, 2021)

CEPHALOBOT MY BELOVED

After seeing him, I knew I needed him on my island, regardless if he matches my aesthetic or not. I LOVE HIM!!!


----------



## Red Dust (Oct 16, 2021)

I’m wondering if Cephalobot is female actually... Well they are a robot but you know what I mean.


----------



## Romaki (Oct 16, 2021)

Some are very cute, but to be honest I've never been a fan of new villagers. Their designs are so intricate it kinda feels out of place? I didn't feel this way about Raymond/Audie/Reneigh/Sherb/etc. I'm only talking about a handful of the new villagers though, especially wardell like wtf. 

I wish Shino was toned down a bit, but then she'd probably look like Diana.
But like, oh a butler villager because people made maid cat memes I guess.


----------



## Rosch (Oct 16, 2021)

The complete list of the cards has been revealed. All the skipped numbers are NPCs. So it appears that we are indeed only getting 16 new ones. And I assume 2 for each personality. Here's my guesses:

Cranky - Tiansheng, Frett
Jock - Ace, Cephalobot
Lazy - Chabwick, Roswell
Smug - Marlo, Quinn

Snooty - Ione, Azalea
Peppy - Sasha, Shino
Normal - Zoe, Faith
Uchi - Petri, Zoe

I also noticed that 8 were returning villagers, then 8 are completely new.





__





						One moment, please...
					





					animalcrossingworld.com


----------

